# billige Lüftersteuerung



## Scorprulebad (16. November 2008)

*billige Lüftersteuerung*

Hi
Bin auf Hardwareversand auf ne extrem günstige Lüftersteuerung gestoßen!
Taugt die was?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

probiers aus.


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ich kenne sie nicht, aber sie sieht aus, als würde ihre Qualität dem Preis entsprechen. Ob du mit ihr wirklich glücklich wirst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (16. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Also ich persönlich hab mir vor einem Jahr die hier gekauft Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Revoltec » 3,5 Zoll Fan-Controller schwarz und bin immer noch voll zufrieden...

mfg


----------



## lllllll (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Vergiß diese Billig-Lüftersteuerungen. 

Entweder steuern die gar nicht, oder nur begrenzt, was dann sehr ärgerlich sein kann, wenn man es nutzt!  

Die oben beschriebene Revoltec ist zwar teurer, aber dieses Teil wird von vielen erfahrenen Usern im Internet ebenso als Reinfall bezeichnet, da diese nicht korrekt steuert!  

Wie wärs mit einer Steuerung von Zalman??


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Oder einer von Scythe?

Aber ich denke die sind ihm wieder zu teuer. ^^


----------



## riedochs (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Wie wärs mit der: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert garantiert!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=45599&stc=1&d=1226919301
> 
> Funktioniert garantiert!



Ob der Lüfter das wohl überlebt.


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Man könnte ihn auch mitm Finger abbremsen. Nursollte man darauf achten, dass die Lüfter nicht mit mehr als 1500rpm drehen, sonst wirs unangenehm 

Oder man setzt die Lüfter unter Wasser, meine Nanoxias laufen unter Wasser nurnoch sehr langsam. Ich vermute so 100-200 rpm 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Scorprulebad (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ist dann besser wenn ich mir ein paar Fan-Mates von Zalman kauf?


----------



## lllllll (17. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*



Scorprulebad schrieb:


> Ist dann besser wenn ich mir ein paar Fan-Mates von Zalman kauf?



Willst diese dann alle seitlich auf das Gehäuse kleben? 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das hier zugelegt:
ZM-MFC1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorprulebad (18. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ja so oder auf den Boden legen.
Sind die Zalmans besser als die billige Lüftersteuerung oder funktinieren die genauso gleich gut.


----------



## Mojo (18. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Es kommt halt drauf an wie sie sich steuern lassen also ob von 0V-ca.11V oder eben nur von 5V-11V.


----------



## Scorprulebad (19. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Von 5 Volt reicht mir eigentlich schon


----------



## Mojo (19. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Dann kannnst eigentlich auch ne billige nehmen.
Ich glaube bei Lüftersteuerungen gibt es eh keine allzu großen Qualitätsunterschiede, da spielt mehr aussehen und Marke im Preis mit.


----------



## Shibi (19. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Keine Unterschiede? Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, es gibt gravierende Unterschiede. Das sie alle mehr oder weniger Lüfter regeln ist das einzige was sie gemeinsam haben. Wenn ich da an so ne komische NoName Steuerung denke dich ich mal hatte... Da haben die Köpfe gewackelt und nach 3 wochen ist einer abgefallen und ließ sich nichtmehr befestigen. Das sind welten Unterschied zwischen Billigprodukten und Markenprodukten...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*



Mojo schrieb:


> Dann kannnst eigentlich auch ne billige nehmen.
> Ich glaube bei Lüftersteuerungen gibt es eh keine allzu großen Qualitätsunterschiede, da spielt mehr aussehen und Marke im Preis mit.



Daß billige Steuerungen nichts taugen haben wir oben schon geklärt...


----------



## Mojo (20. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ja klar von der Qualität der Verarbeitung unterscheiden sie sich natürlich sehr, jedoch nicht von der Steuerung der Lüfter. Bis auf vllt. 0.5V Unterschied, was man so als normaler Nutzer eh nicht merkt. Weil es haben so ziemlich alle das gleiche Steuerungsprinzip.


----------



## lllllll (20. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*



Mojo schrieb:


> Ja klar von der Qualität der Verarbeitung unterscheiden sie sich natürlich sehr, jedoch nicht von der Steuerung der Lüfter. Bis auf vllt. 0.5V Unterschied, was man so als normaler Nutzer eh nicht merkt. Weil es haben so ziemlich alle das gleiche Steuerungsprinzip.



Such dir z.B. die billige Revoltec-Lüftersteuerung raus, und such damit in Google nach Erfahrungen und Tests...

Da wirst du schnell merken wie manche Kunden drüber ablästern wie sehr sie die Qualitätsmängel beim steuern bemerken...


----------



## emmaspapa (20. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Die Revoltec hatte ich auch schon verbaut. Die würde ich nicht noch einmal nehmen. Ich komme jetzt ohne aus, daher auch kein Tipp von mir. Aber die Revoltec war für mich ein Reinfall und nach 5 Monaten im Pöter.


----------



## Mojo (20. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Tja ich hab meine ja selber gebaut


----------



## Bigyeti (21. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ich hab die hier
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - schwarz

Super das Ding


----------



## rebel4life (22. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Es gibt einen grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Lüftersteuerungen, die einen regeln den Lüfter indem sie die Spannung absenken, andere durch Pulsweitenmodulation. Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, es kommt zum Teil auch auf den Lüfter an, ich hab z.B. einen von Arctic Cooling welcher sich nicht per PWM steuern lässt sondern nur durch eine Veränderung der Spannung. Die meisten billigen Steuerungen regeln nur die Spannung mithilfe eines Potentiometer, was relativ viel Verluste erzeugt und dadurch nicht optimal ist meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn man annimmt, dass ein Lüfter bei 12V 0,3A verbraucht, dann sind das 3,6W Leistung die verbraucht werden. Wenn man dann die Spannung auf 6V durch ein Poti reduziert, dann sind das 1,8W welche unnötig am Poti verbraten werden. Bei einer Steuerung mit PWM wäre das nicht so stark zu spüren, da sind es vieleicht 0,2-0,3W die verbraucht werden, also wesentlich weniger. Wenn man das bei einem täglichen Betrieb von 3 Stunden aufs Jahr rechnet, dann sind das rund 1,6kWh, ist also eine Frage des Umweltbewusstsein, fällt aber von den Kosten her nicht groß ins Gewicht.

Wenn man eine selber bauen will dann reicht einfaches Poti mit 100-1000Ω oder wenn es etwas mehr sein darf mit PWM dann baut man sich was mit dem NE555, ist nicht all zu viel Arbeit und man kann noch was lernen wenn man gerade erst anfängt mit der Elektronik.


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Du könntest diese Rechnugn noch auf die 100mio PCs in Deutschland hochrechnen... Würde jeder seine durchschnittlich 3 Lüfter durch PWM steuern... 
Das Klimaproblem wäre gelöst... 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*



Shibi schrieb:


> Das Klimaproblem wäre gelöst...
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Naja, selbst Kleinigkeiten schonen die Stromrechnung, daher hat mein PC nur Luefter die anlaufen wenn die Temps kritisch werden.


----------



## rebel4life (22. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Umgerechnet auf 80Mio Haushalte mit einem Lüfter im PC per Poti gesteuert wären das 128x10^9 Watt...

So wörtlich darf man das nicht nehmen, PWM ist meiner Meinung nach besser, vor allem weil man dadurch nicht ein Poti mit z.B. 2W Belastbarkeit braucht sondern ein einfaches Poti für ein paar Cent reicht.


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habs auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint mit meiner Aussage. 
Ich bin halt ein Gewohnheitstier, ich bin mit 3 Pin Lüftern aufgewachsen, das ist jetzt doch eine Umstellung für mich. Bei den herkömmlichen Lüftern weiss ich wo ich dran bin, da verstehe ich die Mechanik und das Funktionsprinzip. Das mit dem PWM ist mir immernoch ein bisschen abstrakt. Verstehe zwar die Theorie, die dahintersteckt aber bisher habe ich noch keinen Grund gefunden darauf umzusteigen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

ICh würde den Zalmann ZM-MFC2 empfehlen leicht zu bedienen und mit Wattanzeige für denn ganzen PC ist aber nicht so billig da du was günstiges willst ist die nicht für dich.

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Scorprulebad (29. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Danke für die ausführliche Rechnung, rebel4life
Wusst ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Shibi (30. November 2008)

*AW: billige Lüftersteuerung*

Ich glaub nicht, dass er diese Rechnung so ernst gemeint hat.


----------

